# Coversure Swindon @ Waxstock 2013



## Shiny

Our tickets & passes arrived this morning for Waxstock :thumb:

This year we will be part of the Professional Valeters & Detailers Association/Car-Skin stand (one of the event sponsors), so please pop along and say hello. We are there to answer any insurance questions you may have or just natter about detailing! Whilst you are there, also have a chat with Bert and the chaps at PVD and see what they can offer for the professional valeter & detailer. We met PVD at the show last year and have been a supporter of this initiative by offering a discount for PVD members. Bert has really worked hard for industry and it is a pleasure to be part of the stand.

My business partner Syd will be joining me this year so hopefully i can get a few minutes to sneak off and buy some products :buffer:

Really looking forward to the show and meeting up with both old and new faces :thumb:


----------

